# A prayer is what I need!



## gradygirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Recently my husband left me for another women. And as hard as it may seem I've got to move forward and go thru with finally doing what I've always wanted to do.

Some of you may know me as hunterswife, so now this is my new name. 

Its hard and we have a 15 year old daughter that will probably suffer thru this more than I will. I've tried to understand what I've done wrong, but geez this is 2x he's done it, so I think maybe sometimes he's the one messed up. 

Love is a terrible thing to waste, and I've so wasted 14 1/2 years on somebody that didn't love me back. Its hard to wake up in the morning without him, but I know it'll get easier with time.....

Please pray for me to endure patience and peace with myself as well as him.....


Thank you!


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 13, 2007)

I pray that you and your daughter will find the strenght you need in the Lord


----------



## Jasper (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent! Hang in there!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers Sent May God Wrap You In His Love And Grace.i Pray He Also Touches Your Husband .giving Him The Wisdom To Realize   What He Is Loosing  For I Have Made This Same Mistake.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 13, 2007)

You and your daughter are in my Prayers. May the Lord Bless .


----------



## Sharpshooter (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent for you gradygirl. Hang in there.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear for you and your daughter. I dont what to tell you, never traveled that road, but I know one who knows how to help you. We will be praying for you and your daughter.


----------



## gofish07 (Nov 13, 2007)

*You will never walk alone!*

God will lead you and your daughter down the right path. We all come to these forks in life and its simply faith that we chose the right road. Sometimes its hard to believe in something we cant see or understand, but God has a plan for you and your family.

My prayers to you all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvEAwpVOoiU


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you, I'm still in shock and disbelief, but moving on is the only thing I've got left!


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.  May God bless you and your daughter in this time of need.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Nov 13, 2007)

*Prayers for Gradygirl*

I'll keep you and your daughter in prayer
Gradygirl . Dont blame yourself what ever you do.
Look forward and keep God in every thought and thing
you and your daughter do.

I traveled this road too but she left me for another
blamed my self (wrong) ...
But I did finely see light at the end of the tunnell
That light was Gods loveing light.  Haveing said that
I havent looked back tuff as it was on me . 

Also remained single 14 years now, But God hasnt changed
he still Guides me , and is still there when times are tuff...

God bless you Girl and your Daughter
May God keep his loveing hand on you both .
BCW


----------



## parkerman (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent as well.  God will lead you through this.  Keep him first.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 13, 2007)

It will get better.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.  Prayers sent.  You will be fine.  Just keep smiling like in your avatar!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't ever wonder what you did wrong. It sounds as if you did everything right. Just keep your chin up and keep moving. Some days will be hard, but in time you will be a new (and better) person for what you have gone through!


----------



## bettyboop (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Girl - I've told you this several times the past couple of days, but you will make it through this and will be better and stronger for it.  Take care honey and let me know if you need anything.  You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers sent.I was single for a long time,after a divorce from my first wife. It's hard sometimes,in our couple-oriented society,and sometimes your self-esteem will be low.My advice would be not to get seriously involved with anybody else until you get your strength and self-confidence back.Just make a lot of friends and find a good church.


----------



## KDarsey (Nov 13, 2007)

You have gotten some good advice here. My daughter was 12 when it happened to us and she has been with me since.
  She is in her 2nd year of college and doing great. The kids sometimes take it better than us big boys & girls.
  Your self-esteem has probably taken a big hit,(as we all did), so just hang in there and be patient. I hated for people to tell me "it gets better", but it really does.
  Keep your head held high!  Like another said, find you a church and trust in God.


----------



## DavidW (Nov 13, 2007)

The best place to get healed is in Church---there God will ease your pain.  DAvid


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Prayers sent...*

I've been there to, and I came to my senses with God's grace .  That was 18 years ago and we couldn't be happier!
May God grant you wisdom, grace, courage and discernment in this matter.-


----------



## Seminole61pf (Nov 13, 2007)

Hang in there!! You and your daughter will be fine. God Smiles on the good of heart!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 13, 2007)

Keep yer head up Girl, keep the faith, and know we are all prayin for you and your daughter!


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll be praying for you and your daughter Miss Gradygirl.Keep your chin up.


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 13, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you all, I have truely been blessed by you guys. Its been a hard road that I've traveled, but I know along with the hurt and anxiety comes peace and love toward god. I am in a church now and I have been raised in a church, so I have never let god out of my sight. Just wished that sometimes the other half would have had the same beliefs as I have. 

Love to all of you guys, and prayers are being answered cause I'm feeling more calm and at peace with myself every day.!


----------



## DavidW (Nov 14, 2007)

My parents went through kind of the same thing. When my dad left my mom quit going to Church, we got her back in and now things are going much better for her. We will pray for you and your daughter, you just keep your head up and know in your heart that everything will be ok. David


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hang in there, GradyGirl! 
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 15, 2007)

Just keep on keeping on and know that every day it gets easier.  You may not see the light at the end of the tunnel right yet, but you will, and will be better for having traveled it.

God doesn't close one door without opening another one.

This could be a blessing in disguise and that's the way I'd look at it.

Best of luck to all of you.  You, your daughter, and your ex-husband.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you all again. I went hunting this past weekend with a friend. And it was just wonderful to be somewhere where I've found peace. As strangely as it seems, I am so moving on quicker than I thought I would. I fixed several things in my house without him (which was a shocker) and I've already been out to the movies and hanging with friends that I haven't been around in years. Love to all you guys and my prayers have definetly been answered. I hate to say that I've moved on, but I know that I have......

Woody's is my family for life!


----------



## bruceg (Nov 27, 2007)

Prayers sent up for you and your daughter.


----------



## duckblaster (Nov 27, 2007)

*future.*

Don't waste another day in the past. Good luck.


----------



## Hi-tech Redneck (Nov 27, 2007)

In times of crisis, I turn to music. Seems like George Straits "she let herself go" would fit the situation. It's a blessing in disguise, wait for it.


----------



## gradygirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Hi-tech I didn't think about that song till now.....


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 27, 2007)

Were all sorry to hear the news and are praying for you and your daughter. God Bless find out if your new church has a support group. 

God Bless!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad you're seeing things a little brighter.  Prayers continue to be said for you and your daughter.  Bless you and if you need anything, shoot me a PM and I'll be there for you.

T-Bug


----------



## DAN McDuffie (Nov 30, 2007)

Gradygirl,
  give all to God he made all of us and put aloowed us to be where we are in life. he can handle all cases in his own way just stay strong and rely on God for all your guidance


----------



## howie_r (Nov 30, 2007)

Prayers sent and hold in there.


----------



## RATTLER (Dec 1, 2007)

prayers sent for all


----------



## deerslayer2 (Dec 1, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## G Duck (Dec 27, 2007)

Prayers sent for Gods peace for you and your daughter


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 27, 2007)

My Prayers continue.May God Bless.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 9, 2008)

May God grant you peace through this difficult time.  Although you may never be able to forget, find it in your heart to follow Christ's example and forgive your ex-husband.  He may never come around and he might always try find ways to justify what he has done, but pray that he will realize his sin and ask for God's forgiveness.  Also for the sake of your daughter, try to keep things as civil as possible.  The marriage may be over, but he will always be her father and I hope that is one thing that he doesn't "cheat" her out of.


----------



## cookcrew (Sep 16, 2012)

Update on this post cause I have since re-married and had changed my posting name cause "of course i can't remember my password and I've deleted my old email associated with this account", but i've been so blessed with you guys. I've been to this site so many times re-reading you guys post over and over again, reminding me how you guys have been my rock....for that i am forever grateful.....I have since re-married and my daughter has started college and we have been very happy....Love you guys...Im back!


----------



## gtparts (Sep 16, 2012)

What a difference having a faith in God, caring friends, and 5 years will make. May God bless you in the new relationship and your daughter, as I feel certain she has learned that parents come in many styles, with character and without. She will do well to follow her mom's lead.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Sep 18, 2012)

Prayers sent, your daughter has learned a lot


----------



## speedcop (Sep 20, 2012)

Remember, If a door closes, God will open another one. Lot of us have been down that road. We feel your pain. Your daughter and friends will occupy your time and everyday you will become stronger, and more free. I feel a great new future for you. Embrace it, embrace God.


----------



## mtnwoman (Sep 25, 2012)

From someone who's been there, I'm so sorry you're going thru this. But I promise it will get better. It is a very heavy burden especially with a child involved.

Prayers for you to our Heavenly Father who has mercy and grace on us and gives us peace that we can't even comprehend. May that peace come quickly to you and your daughter.


----------



## skeeterman (Oct 10, 2012)

*Been there, done that!*

Prayers sent!

My wife of 20 years left me and 3 high school kids. 

I can only say that it will get better. 
Be faithfull and be the stabillity that your child needs in their life right now.

Now after about a year, I can honestly say that Life does come back around!


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 10, 2012)

Praying for you and your daughter...............


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm happy things are good for you now.
God bless.


----------

